# A future of thirst: Water crisis lies on the horizon



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/future-thirst-water-crisis-lies-horizon-042831078.html

Water may become the new oil.


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2014)

Saw "climate change". :violin:

Not worried.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgz5-8chSlk

Sorry. the planet is 2/3 covered by water, albeit salt water, but that's what desalinization is for. We ain't running out anytime soon


----------



## mudpuppy (May 14, 2014)

Why do you think I want to live near the Great Lakes? Muwah ha ha ha.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

you people need to hug more trees.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>


See the idiot with the hat? Got what he deserved.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

Tree looks like it needed more water.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Saw "climate change". :violin:
> 
> Not worried.


It's ok, you're a mechanical.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Can't we just drink from those melting iceberg they keep showing on TV with the sad looking polar bear?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Can't we just drink from those melting iceberg they keep showing on TV with the sad looking polar bear?


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2014)

Water is a hologram anyway. So why does any of this matter?


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Probably more like a hologram of a hologram


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


>




This shit ain't no joke, one of my first crews we had an inexperienced guy felling and somehow he spun the tree the wrong direction, it hit another one that was dead and took it down and the second one swung around and hit one of the other techs pinning him between it and a third live tree. Total disaster, first you got to extricate him, then hike out of the woods with a 200 lb injured guy, then drive to the first house we came to to use their phone to call 911. (this was back before everyone had cell phones). Guy's arm was completely shattered and he was a bloody mess.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> This shit ain't no joke, one of my first crews we had an inexperienced guy felling and somehow he spun the tree the wrong direction, it hit another one that was dead and took it down and the second one swung around and hit one of the other techs pinning him between it and a third live tree. Total disaster, first you got to extricate him, then hike out of the woods with a 200 lb injured guy, then drive to the first house we came to to use their phone to call 911. (this was back before everyone had cell phones). Guy's arm was completely shattered and he was a bloody mess.


buzzkill


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > This shit ain't no joke, one of my first crews we had an inexperienced guy felling and somehow he spun the tree the wrong direction, it hit another one that was dead and took it down and the second one swung around and hit one of the other techs pinning him between it and a third live tree. Total disaster, first you got to extricate him, then hike out of the woods with a 200 lb injured guy, then drive to the first house we came to to use their phone to call 911. (this was back before everyone had cell phones). Guy's arm was completely shattered and he was a bloody mess.
> ...


yup. I also get totally pissed off when I see people using chainsaws with out PPE too (even the little farm boss ones can chew up your flesh and tear open an artery) and don't even get me started about all the dudes that disable the brake, good grief that's one good way to increase your chances of getting your face tore off.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

and all I wanted to do was have a conversation about water.


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2014)

looks like you f'd that up.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

^ story of my life.


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> and all I wanted to do was have a conversation about water.




lol...

it all comes down to cost... we'll still have water, it will just cost more. The world does have a way of trying to keep us from exceeding it's resources so it can maybe survive us.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/future-thirst-water-crisis-lies-horizon-042831078.html
> 
> Water may become the new oil.


You have obviously never lived in Colorado. It's been like this for years...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

^ just as long as I can keep watering my grass, I'll be happy.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > https://news.yahoo.com/future-thirst-water-crisis-lies-horizon-042831078.html
> ...


Those of us on the east coast have been lucky with plenty of water recently.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ just as long as I can keep watering my grass, I'll be happy.


Here in the western US, there are water police that will ticket you if you water your yard on the wrong day.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2014)

When do we all start panicking and drinking our own urine?


----------



## envirotex (May 14, 2014)

There is a reason why T. Boone Pickens (the oil magnate) is acquiring water rights...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

If it seriously becomes an issue, then there will be more acts like this popping up to preserve drinking water supply.

http://www.highlands.state.nj.us/njhighlands/actmaps/


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

Supe said:


> When do we all start panicking and drinking our own urine?


start now

EDIT: It's like eating the yellow snow


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ just as long as I can keep watering my grass, I'll be happy.
> ...


luckily it's been many years since we've had to do that. Maybe 20+ years.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > When do we all start panicking and drinking our own urine?
> ...


hahaha

This past winter my daughter was under strict orders to not eat yellow or brown snow.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


no, we just have odd/even gas days like during Sandy


----------



## engineergurl (May 14, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ just as long as I can keep watering my grass, I'll be happy.
> ...




like that in the south east too...


----------



## envirotex (May 14, 2014)

We are on one day a week.

This is the lake near us...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

envirotex said:


> We are on one day a week.
> 
> This is the lake near us...


wow.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Georgia (lakes) looked like that for years, then they had a 150 year storm and it was all changed.. Some counties took progressive action and built there own reservoirs for the future and when the drought comes again those will be okay while others that wait around on the federal / state government handouts will be SOL......

note during the 3-4 year drought in Georgia where it was illegal to water for the most part we never watered, even though we had an irrigation system and our grass(bermuda) survived.. I saw lots of dumb people setting their irrigation to run at 2 AM cause they figured no one was watching.. selfish people everywhere...

I figure the planet has been around a long time and the good lord will provide what is needed...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Sorry. the planet is 2/3 covered by water, albeit salt water, but that's what desalinization is for. We ain't running out anytime soon




I doubt anybody watched it, but I posted a YouTube video about the liquid fluoride thorium reactor (nuclear power). Since it doesn't use steam turbines (they are more efficient with gas turbines), the cooling water can be at normal atmospheric pressure, and the waste heat can be used to desalinate water.

As a side note, that reactor can also produce large quantities of hydrogen as a waste product. Hydrogen can then be used to make "green" fuel cells (i.e., since the hydrogen is just a waste product from the production of electricity, you aren't wasting energy to produce the hydrogen).


----------



## Wolverine (May 14, 2014)

^^^ that would be a lot funnier if you swapped "Unicorns" for "Liquid Fluoride Thorium" and "Rainbows" for "Hydrogen".

Seriously Will, where do you come up with this nonsense about nuclear technology being able to solve multiple problems with efficiency? Everyone knows that our myriad of crises will continue to get worse until the goverment steps in and fixes everything with Green Power. Sweet, magical, beautiful Green Power.


----------



## Road Guy (May 14, 2014)

Obama Power!


----------



## ALBin517 (May 14, 2014)

Michigan hit rock bottom a few years ago.

But sitting on about 5000 cubic miles of freshwater is encouraging for the future.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Why do you think I want to live near the Great Lakes? Muwah ha ha ha.


lusone:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 14, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> ^^^ that would be a lot funnier if you swapped "Unicorns" for "Liquid Fluoride Thorium" and "Rainbows" for "Hydrogen".
> 
> Seriously Will, where do you come up with this nonsense about nuclear technology being able to solve multiple problems with efficiency? Everyone knows that our myriad of crises will continue to get worse until the goverment steps in and fixes everything with Green Power. Sweet, magical, beautiful Green Power.




I'd put any nuclear breeder reactor up against an Obama Rainbow Fart Generator any day of the week. They may have the same power output, but the breeder reactor has more useful side effects (you know, sparkly things, while pretty, aren't very useful).


----------



## akwooly (May 14, 2014)

i am glad i can water my lawn whenever i want.


----------

